# Breakin’ and Breakin’ 2: Electric Booglaoo Make Their Blu-ray Debut April 21st, 2015 from Shout! Factory



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Push It to Pop It! Rock it to Lock it! Break it to Make it!



Breakin’

and

Breakin’ 2: Electric Boogaloo



Pop n’ Lock Classics Available April 21st, 2015 from Shout! Factory



Push it to pop it! Rock it to lock it! Break it to make it! Get ready for the break of your life with the Blu-ray debut of the Cannon Pictures classics Breakin’ and Breakin’ 2: Electric Booglaoo. When jazz dancer Kelly (Lucinda Dickey, Ninja III: The Domination) teams up with street dancers Ozone (Adolfo “Shabba Doo” Quiñones) and Turbo (Michael “Boogaloo Shrimp” Chambers), there’s no stopping them! On April 21st, 2015, join the crew and relive the exhilarating Breakin’ saga courtesy of Shout! Factory. The double feature includes a bevy of bonus features, including a new audio commentary track with director Sam Firstenberg, actor Adolfo “Shabba-Doo” Quinones and editor Marcus Manton, featurettes including The Culture of Hip Hop, The Elements of Hip Hop , Living Legends Montage, Dancer Shout-outs and more! Fans can pre-order their copy by visiting ShoutFactory.com 



In Breakin’, rich girl Kelly learns the moves of the street under the tutelage of Ozone and Turbo. In spite of her disapproving dance instructor, Kelly overcomes the odds to become a popping and locking princess – and the secret weapon in Ozone and Turbo’s battle against rival dance team Electro Rock. The beat doesn’t slow down for the slammin’ sequel to Breakin’, Breakin’ 2: Electric Boogaloo! A hip-hop homage to the “hey kids, let’s put on a show!” musicals of Hollywood’s yesteryear, this fly follow-up finds our heroes coming to the rescue of a community center facing demolition at the hands of a greedy real-estate developer. Featuring even more fancy footwork than the original film, Breakin’ 2: Electric Boogaloo is unquestionably the greatest film (title) of all time.



Breakin’ and Breakin’ 2: Electric Boogaloo Bonus Features

· New audio commentary with director Sam Firstenberg, actor Adolfo “Shabba-Doo” Quinones and editor Marcus Manton

· The Elements of Hip Hop featurette

· The Culture of Hip Hop featurette

· Dancer Shout-outs

· Living Legends Montage featurette

· Original theatrical trailers


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

How cool is that! I remember watching them over and over as a kid. A must own on bluray  
Thank you for sharing Mike!


----------

